# Hilarious Mirror Prank



## dorton (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/876063/hilarious_mirror_prank/


----------



## nat (Dec 20, 2007)

ha ha that's awesome. As a further prank, I would point and scream vampire as I ran out of the room


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 20, 2007)

Or better yet, scream vampire then stake them in the heart. They'd never see that coming...


----------



## playlboi (Dec 20, 2007)

dude, that is so cool. haha


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

Hahahaha. Very nice.


----------

